# 3 hinge plywood template



## REDNECKPHILOSIPHER (Feb 19, 2009)

Where can i get a 3 hinge plywood or mdf template


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Welcome to the Router Forums


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

What's your application? Commercial butt hinge templates, like the Porter Cable #59381 kit, are usually made of steel for durability. But, at ~$300, it's probably not a good choice for one-time use. 

http://www.deltaportercable.com/Products/AccessoriesDetail.aspx?ProductID=17082


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi red

You may want to check out the MilesCraft setup, the price is right.


http://www.milescraft.com/groups/doors.html


======



REDNECKPHILOSIPHER said:


> Where can i get a 3 hinge plywood or mdf template


----------

